# Network card is not installed on eMachines T3120



## MatthewSAB (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello. I'm trying to fix a network problem on my father in law's eMachines T3120 running Windows XP Home and I've figured out that the network card doesn't seem to be installed as it does not appear in device manager. They're currenty connected to the internet via a USB Modem. I can't get any help from eMachines as the machine is fairly old and not covered by warranty. 

All I'm looking for is either installtion software for the network card or the model name and number so I can search for it. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you. I can make a copy a DXDiag if you need it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the card physically installed? if you look through the Device manager under network conenctions and the drivers aren't isntalled you should see an item with a yellow triangle indicating that it is detected but no software is present.


----------



## MatthewSAB (Aug 1, 2009)

From what I understand the network card IS in and the problem was that plugging an ethernet cord in wouldn't do anything. There's no network cards in device manager other than the USB Modem they currently use. I haven't had a chance to open it up and see if the network card itself is possibly damaged or disconnected.


----------

